# Cypripedium henryi



## tenman (May 9, 2014)

Just now opening up, this year I've got two growths from what is still a young plant, each with a flower spike. One has three flowers, the other two. Love this for its greenness!


----------



## Dido (May 9, 2014)

Nice one congrats


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2014)

Where did you buy this from and what is your culture?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 9, 2014)

A true green Cyp. How long have you grown it? So far I've not been able to keep this species growing for more than a 2-3 years.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 9, 2014)

Green here too, with envy.


----------



## JPMC (May 10, 2014)

Very nice. Do you grow this outdoors? If so, it seemed to do well with our cold winter.


----------



## Erythrone (May 10, 2014)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## tenman (May 11, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you buy this from and what is your culture?





KyushuCalanthe said:


> A true green Cyp. How long have you grown it? So far I've not been able to keep this species growing for more than a 2-3 years.





JPMC said:


> Very nice. Do you grow this outdoors? If so, it seemed to do well with our cold winter.



Got it from a friend - she got two from a vendor at a show a couple of years ago; she knew better than not to get me one, too. She's a very special orchid buddy!

It is growing in a pot sunk into a raised bed outside year-round, in a mix of mostly granite grit and perlite with a little peat thrown in. I cover it with oak leaf mold and some pine needles for the winter. The raised bed allows for good drainage (our 'soil' here is mostly compressed clay with rock and maple roots) and the pot allows for better control of the medium and also for being able to remove the plants from the bed during the growing season for photography, shows, and meetings.

Gets about an hour of direct sun, indirect the rest, and I water only if it has not rained for 3 or so days (and only during the growing season). I have not yet fertilized any of my cups but am considering it.

We are at 40degN, 80degW if anyone wants climate data; usually our winters hit a low around 5-10F and highs of 90-95F in the summer. This past winter was unusually cold with several dips down to -12F but all my cyps survived!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2014)

Sounds like your system works well. Open ground growing of Cyps longterm is fraught with difficulty in most areas.


----------



## eaborne (May 11, 2014)

Cool!


----------

